# One of my favorite pics!



## CigarKidUSAF (Jul 11, 2011)

This is a pic I took of a friend at Sikar lounge in Wilmington, DE


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

That indeed is a stellar shot! Deff the coolest way to light a cigar.


----------



## Gerace716 (Jan 16, 2014)

That's a great pic. And I agree awesome way to light up!


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

That is a nice pic!!


----------



## rhounsell (Nov 3, 2013)

Yep, awesome pic, like something from a magazine ad.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that one, Matthew !


----------



## ryanmac45 (Jul 22, 2013)

Definitely an interesting picture. Would be great in an ad!


----------



## Sag997 (Nov 8, 2013)

Very nice Pic! Well done!!


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

Great pic.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Great shot.


----------



## Mauiraindakine (Dec 29, 2013)

rhounsell said:


> Yep, awesome pic, like something from a magazine ad.


+1 brother! Have to try lighting a stick that way some time.


----------

